# Dirty shower



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

Shawn Prentice said:


> How well does the paint hold up in situations like that over time? The painted showers/tubs and sinks (usually kitchen) that I've come across have failures around the drains within a few years. Though, you may be using better coatings than the ones I've seen.


From what I have heard, to avoid the failures around the drains, you should remove the drains during the process.


----------

